# Dead Pixel is normal in Kindle?



## Shawn (May 1, 2010)

I did not realize before. Both my DX and K2 have several dead pixels. I am not sure whether this is normal or not because the e-ink is different technology from LCD and most of backgrounds are gray. So, it is not easy to find out but it has it.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

My K2 has one.  Just a dot.  I fretted about it and then decided it was just something unique.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I can't say I've noticed anything like that on ether of mine, or heard of anyone having it. If you haven't had them long you could probably get them replaced but I suppose it depends on how bad it is and how much it distracts you or bothers you as to whether you think it's worth it. The real problem is whether or not you think it's getting worse, or have they always been like that?


----------



## silveranalyst (May 7, 2010)

If I noticed one it would probably drive me crazy.  Equiped with this knowlege I'm pledging not to actively look...


----------



## Shawn (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. I am going to send it back to amazon both Kindles.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah... I haven't heard of dead pixels.  I've heard of ink spots where the screen has been whacked by something but not the other way around except in terms of large areas being blank.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

I would definitely send it back too. For over $200, every Kindle pixel counts. Plus you don't want that dead pixel to get worse and become an evil undead pixel.


----------

